
Ask HN: Working on app to resell demat games - pelogrande
I was thinking a long time ago, and  do not understand,why that one can buy and download video games in the format &quot;dematerialized&quot; and not be able resell it, the like are done with physical games. 
So i was starting in creating a platform to resell its dematerialized video games.
What is your opinion, do you think!
======
herbst
Most people will have their games in closed environments like Steam or Humble.
And you cant easily sell a game there if not your whole account.

Is there any more to your concept i dont get?

~~~
pelogrande
well i'm not talking about steam or somthing like that. I was talking about
xbox or playstation. In this two platforms you can by a game directly and
download it but never resell it like physical games.

